# Christmas shopping trolley



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tell us what items you would fill your trolley with for all your Christmas treats.. you can have two trolleys if you can afford it 


Pork with crackling... 
fresh raspberries
after 8 mints.
stilton cheese... 
white port
terrys chocolate gingers (my all time favourite sweet)
summer pudding
a large ham to cook myself.
bottle of advocat to make a snowball
box of crackers.
jersey royals 
a joint of silverside .. scottish of course.
sweetheart cabbage
fizzy ginger beer
Lush ginger bread house bubble bar.
perfume
bowl of hyacinths 
tin of roses large
chestnut and bacon stuffing
stollen
lobster


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine have all been carefully selected as to not cause alarm or distress to readers and have been put in alphabetical order


Bitter Lemon
Blue cheese
Chocolate spread
Cranberry sauce
Flowers
Fresh limes
Mojito
Olives
Paracetamol
Pickled red cabbage
Stollen
Tesco mince pies (pie crust ones)
Turkey crown
Vodka
Whipped cream


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha... fun thread, Maiden.... here's my list...

Loads of Maltesers
Loads of Terrys chocolate oranges
Loads of Cadbury's chocolate... American chocolate sucks... even Egyptian Cadburys is better than that Hershey crap they have here!!
Advocaat too.... here they have Eggnog.... it's putrid!
A huge home-made Christmas pudding.... or 2... or 3 !!
Loads of my ex mother-in-law's brandy sauce to go with the Christmas puds... the best thing about her was her brandy sauce!!
Some English rock salmon and chunky chips, freshly cooked (Dream on, Sue!!)
Some Co-Codamol from Boots for headaches... here in the US it's taboo!!

But... hopefully if the weather and British Airways are kind over the next 24 hours, we'll be in England and can fill up my own trolley at Tesco!!

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Haha... fun thread, Maiden.... here's my list...
> 
> Loads of Maltesers
> Loads of Terrys chocolate oranges
> ...




Without a doubt British chocolate is the best in the world... I love Belgium chocolate too but a bar of Cadburys fruit and nut takes a lot of beating... quite like a caramac bar now and then


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Without a doubt British chocolate is the best in the world... I love Belgium chocolate too but a bar of Cadburys fruit and nut takes a lot of beating... quite like a caramac bar now and then


2 trolleys not enough container better idea
and sorry to any yanks but yes never understand how your chocolate is so bad and whats with the peanut butter in everything
walnut whips, finger of fudge, frys turkish delight,frys chocolate cream, the list is endless.
ice cream, yogurts that are in date, cheese and more cheese.
bacon, with rind, without rind, smoked, unsmoked.
pork chops etc etc etc.
this coming from a woman who had gastric bypass.
but i can dream.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry I need to add to my list:

Spring rolls with sweet and sour spicy thai sauce and I am wheeling my trolley over to Nandos and throwing in a BBQ roast peri peri chicken with lemon and garlic sauce 

I can't tell you how much I will miss Nando's in Egypt it will be my last meal here like Red Lobster was when I went to Canada


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll take all your trolleys too! Plus adding:

Quality Streets (I love those green triangles!)
Jacobs Cream Crackers and other ones
Stilton
Nuts (to have fun cursing at the cracker not cracking!)
Real rich like fruit cake
Branston for the cheeses
Baileys 

Sure theres more I need to brainstorm some!


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tell us what items you would fill your trolley with for all your Christmas treats.. you can have two trolleys if you can afford it
> 
> 
> I got my trolley dash tomorrow, some of my faves are:
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Running back to the shops for

malt vinegar
big crunchy pickled onions.
a birthday cake from Tesco... no ones birthday but I do like the cake.
John Frieda shampoo collection for blondes.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Running back to the shops for
> 
> malt vinegar
> big crunchy pickled onions.
> ...



Aaaaahhh.yes.... big crunchy pickled onions to go with my fish and chips!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Aaaaahhh.yes.... big crunchy pickled onions to go with my fish and chips!!!


Forget the fish and chips and pickled onions, give me the jar of pickled onion juice deeliciouse


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Charlie's Angel said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us what items you would fill your trolley with for all your Christmas treats.. you can have two trolleys if you can afford it
> ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lobster
King Prawns
Oysters
Smoked Salmon
Caviar
A roasted baby Pig ( I realise how cruel this sounds, but I have needs!) 
Wine 
Cava 
Ice Cream
Turron
More Cava
mint chocolates (like after eight)
Alka Setzer

There.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually tourists think it is cheap because they save up for the two weeks and spend spend spend.. but you cant spend like that when you live here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Lobster
> King Prawns
> Oysters
> Smoked Salmon
> ...



Ohh the suckling pigs are in the shops and selling fast.... I wonder if I could bring one back for you????


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Charlie's Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I have tinned haggis in my apartment in Cairo.. you are welcome to it
> ...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Charlie's Angel said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > He he, take it you didn't like it as you left it behind, or was it an incentive to return  Never had tinned before
> ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Awww, that's so sweet. Thank you for offering, as much as I'd love one, I can't accept. And my parents in law will be coming end of January with a case full of the porky products that we love and miss.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually tourists think it is cheap because they save up for the two weeks and spend spend spend.. but you cant spend like that when you live here.


No you can't but to be honest apart from gold what else is there to buy. Except of course kitchen plastics love all that plastic rubbish in the shops .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus:

Fill your shopping trolley here for Christmas... everything is halal


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow you people do sound hungry! 

Reminds me of my Muslim friends in here right before Ramdan knocks on the bellies! 

But you talkin' about pork made me miss the goddamn "salami" that I can't find where I live anymore 

My list is short comparing to yours! And there's NO food in it  :lol:

Ok edited to admit that there's chocolate on my list, lots of it!!........But that's dessert! Not food! 

Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy the food, and the company


----------



## aikenjones (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks.. Marry Christmas to you also..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

suet... to make a steak and kidney pudding


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A box of Jaffa cakes to replace the whole box I have just eaten lol


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Charlie's Angel said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us what items you would fill your trolley with for all your Christmas treats.. you can have two trolleys if you can afford it
> ...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A box of Jaffa cakes to replace the whole box I have just eaten lol


Omg I can be a piggy with them, I can open a box intend to have 2 then woomf gone in minutes! I found Carrefour doing their own version of these here in Egypt recently and I have to say they are not that far of from the originals!


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Charlie's Angel said:


> Charlie's Angel said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I had to trawl 3 supermarkets to find sprouts!
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Slimfast


----------

